# Taking the Curl Out of Tubes !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Is there a way to help take out the curl of tubes ?

Most of the time I don't mind it, but I have a set that has a kink curl that I would like to remove.

Anybody have an idea ?

wll


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Only way I know of is to shoot, and shoot, and shoot until it gives up.

I know you meant before making it into a tube set.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

wll said:


> Is there a way to help take out the curl of tubes ?
> 
> Most of the time I don't mind it, but I have a set that has a kink curl that I would like to remove.
> 
> ...


Ray, that is exactly what I did not want to hear ... LOL, LOL, LOL.

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

So what is the secret? :naughty:


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

:blink:


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

You could possibly unroll it, hang it with weight enough to keep it straight & heat it a bit with a hair dryer. Other than that you may be s.o.l. :wave:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh yeah! This curl "memory" thing is like slingshot Kryptonite for me. Makes me behave in a most un-attractive kind o' way!!

Ranks right up there with those wicked-painful (long draw) handslaps on my * "Undesirable characteristics of tubular elastics most likely to evoke an emotional response"* list..


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Yea, I have tried everything, heating them in water, cooling them in water, pulling them, yelling at them, spraying them with goat urine ;- ) ... nothing seems to work.

I think I'm just going to have to deal with it.

wll


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

JonM said:


> You could possibly unroll it, hang it with weight enough to keep it straight & heat it a bit with a hair dryer. Other than that you may be s.o.l. :wave:


Yeah, I think some kind of controlled cycling through high and low temp (max and min kosher to the analysis of the material) while straightened, might do the trick.

I'm thinkin a (warmed and then cooled)section of thin "buggy whip" style C.B radio antenna, and a little "Astro-glide" or silicone oil might be worth a try. Any solution would be a major "game changer" for me, and I'm sure many others as well.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Pulling through a small hole? Like "drawing" wire... just another thought......

Probably find that the thing that actually works to straighten the stuff also ruins it in some other way. Life's like that, far too often!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Wll~~Only way I know of is to boil it for 10 minutes..then lay the tubing out straight on a towel & roll it up let get cool say 1 hour...

if the curl does come out you may get a different curl...so with that said.. you may just have to scrape it..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Wll~~Only way I know of is to boil it for 10 minutes..then lay the tubing out straight on a towel & roll it up let get cool say 1 hour...
> 
> if the curl does come out you may get a different curl...so with that said.. you may just have to scrape it..~AKAOldmiser


I have not heard of that one, I may give it a try !

wll


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

aggravated by tubes kinking up on frames i have made for tubes,, i have `floated ` the tubes where they can`t kink .

the holes in the frames are lined with brass , holes large enough where tubes can freely rotate and aline themselves .with a nylon

bushing between the the retaining ball and the frame

occasionally you may have to turn the pouch 180 degrees , but thats all . they have no twist every shot ! this is real easy

to do on dankung ring shooters as pictured . credit to a+ slingshots for the `x ` shooter their design not mine , bill hayes `patriot , and dayhiker `chalice , all great designs --frank


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

fsimpson said:


> aggravated by tubes kinking up on frames i have made for tubes,, i have `floated ` the tubes where they can`t kink .
> 
> the holes in the frames are lined with brass , holes large enough where tubes can freely rotate and aline themselves .with a nylon
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton, Frank.... My eyes are now killin me after trying to figure out what all the dam goodies on your bench are!! I sure hope that they're simply implements of some very specialized industry or process that I haven't any direct need for! hehehe Fun to try,, anyway..


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> fsimpson said:
> 
> 
> > aggravated by tubes kinking up on frames i have made for tubes,, i have `floated ` the tubes where they can`t kink .
> ...


Hey Lee~~Those goodies looks like he does some reloading of ammo~OM


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

I dont no if anyone already said that but the best way is to put it in running hot water... thats what i do..


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > fsimpson said:
> ...


 old miser ---you`re right i took the pictures on my ammo reloading bench , those are reloading dies , scale etc. give this

band attachment method a try , it will solve your twisted tube problems. and make shooting hassle free -----------


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> aggravated by tubes kinking up on frames i have made for tubes,, i have `floated ` the tubes where they can`t kink .
> 
> the holes in the frames are lined with brass , holes large enough where tubes can freely rotate and aline themselves .with a nylon
> 
> ...


That is a great idea....I may give it a shot with some of my slings ... very nice, I like !

wll


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> aggravated by tubes kinking up on frames i have made for tubes,, i have `floated ` the tubes where they can`t kink .
> 
> the holes in the frames are lined with brass , holes large enough where tubes can freely rotate and aline themselves .with a nylon
> 
> ...


Self righting tubes...awsome!! I got a feeling it is also super kind and extends your tube life too... V nice


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

The way I used to do it was to use the hottest water from the tap ( you could even heat it a little- Don't know about boiling though) Then bend them while still warm ( Wear Dishwashing gloves) stretching them the opposite way they were bent-rolling them up in that direction,taking care to keep the bend always opposite the original bad bend. Tie them up-rubber bands,string,then let them set over night.This helped me a few times. If they are really kinked bad( some shippers used to ship their tubes tied in knots-word! ) then you use the same procedure but really stretch the heck out of them while winding before tying. Like everyone knows, this is one bad trait of tubes. Have patience and give it a try Bud!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Flatband said:


> The way I used to do it was to use the hottest water from the tap ( you could even heat it a little- Don't know about boiling though) Then bend them while still warm ( Wear Dishwashing gloves) stretching them the opposite way they were bent-rolling them up in that direction,taking care to keep the bend always opposite the original bad bend. Tie them up-rubber bands,string,then let them set over night.This helped me a few times. If they are really kinked bad( some shippers used to ship their tubes tied in knots-word! ) then you use the same procedure but really stretch the heck out of them while winding before tying. Like everyone knows, this is one bad trait of tubes. Have patience and give it a try Bud!


Flatband, thank you, I will give that a try !

wll


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

one thing i think bears mentioning is, if you want to shoot tubes that don`t kink much , is using `trumark ` red tapered

tubes . they are easy to pull , have reasonable power , long lasting and don`t cost a lot . they don`t seem to get all twisted

up as much as straight tubes do --maybe because of the taper . make a daisy `f16 or a barrett diablo a lot more fun to shoot . good choice for lazy shooters like me--------frank


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

One possible explanation might be not to twist the tubes while making a bandset or while mounting. Make sure that the tubes are relaxed while doing so. I've come across the problem and that helped me. Early on, some years back, when I was getting back into slingshots from being a kid and had wrist braced Marksman, that almost made abandon the idea of slingshots, I took a magic marker and drew a straight line along each tube to make sure that I did not twist it when sliding it the fork. Now with pseudo tapers I just make sure the band is relaxed when doubling over. This problem does not exist with flats.


----------

